# Agree or disagree? VR is cringe.



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Answer the question, leave your thoughts, plz.


----------



## JasonGodwin (10 mo ago)

Virtual Reality is valid when used as a tool, and only cringe when used as a source of purchased validation.

Ever seen social interaction in VR break down when there are mirrors for 90% of players to stare at?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I've cringed way more at stuff that's happened in Actual Reality.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I haven't found VR to be cringe. I do lose track of time in a game.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

I wouldn't say its cringe, its a form of entertainment. However if someone used it excessively for escape instead of facing real life issues, there may be an issue there.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Whippit said:


> Answer the question, leave your thoughts, plz.


Too soon to tell.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Too soon to tell.


Have you tried VR out?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

NIHM said:


> Have you tried VR out?


Yes. I suppose I'm waiting to see where it goes.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yes. I suppose I'm waiting to see where it goes.


Somehow I became aware it might have come off like this. Play when you want to  @CountZero got me into it.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

JasonGodwin said:


> Virtual Reality is valid when used as a tool, and only cringe when used as a source of purchased validation.
> 
> Ever seen social interaction in VR break down when there are mirrors for 90% of players to stare at?


I've mainly been using VRChat, and I had my eye out for the mirror phenomenon because I had heard about it. I'm sympathetic towards them, I noted that when I was in front of a mirror I had more body awareness. And I noted people tended to use that effect to aid socialization. But, I'm sure there are people who just like to look at themselves, though. No skin off my back.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Whippit said:


> I've mainly been using VRChat, and I had my eye out for the mirror phenomenon because I had heard about it. I'm sympathetic towards them, I noted that when I was in front of a mirror I had more body awareness. And I noted people tended to use that effect to aid socialization. But, I'm sure there are people who just like to look at themselves, though. No skin off my back.


Ohh I have hated to socialize with it. I got into an MMO building simulation with a FarmVille-like fantasy game and as soon as I walked into the tutorial a kid walks up to me and starts talking. At first, I'm just trying to figure out the game mechanics I can't have some little kid talking to me. I mean he was probably seven. I say cuss words on accident because my mic is not muted. Which should be told to you upfront. So this kid can hear me screaming at my husband for help lols. Finally, I remove the helmet and turn it off because I couldn't figure out how to mute myself or get off the game. Have not been in and regret buying it. If I want to be on the mic, push to talk is my thing. I do like the DND game I found, the boxing game, and kind of a sword fantasy game. I do like beat saber too and dance central. Really gives you a great workout if I don't have time to get to the gym.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

NIHM said:


> Ohh I have hated to socialize with it. I got into an MMO building simulation with a FarmVille-like fantasy game and as soon as I walked into the tutorial a kid walks up to me and starts talking. At first, I'm just trying to figure out the game mechanics I can't have some little kid talking to me. I mean he was probably seven. I say cuss words on accident because my mic is not muted. Which should be told to you upfront. So this kid can hear me screaming at my husband for help lols. Finally, I remove the helmet and turn it off because I couldn't figure out how to mute myself or get off the game. Have not been in and regret buying it. If I want to be on the mic, push to talk is my thing. I do like the DND game I found, the boxing game, and kind of a sword fantasy game. I do like beat saber too and dance central. Really gives you a great workout if I don't have time to get to the gym.


I've had some OK, social experiences. I actually found an adult once to talk to, and we had a couple interests in common. woo. Also pretty dismal interaction, of course, usually with kids.

My secondary interest is exploring community spaces. I suppose even if I don't like them ultimately, I'm really interested from an anthropological level. My primary interest is creation. I spent like a month learning how to use a 3d design program to make my own avatar from scratch. I'm super interested in creating environments.

I've yet to try any games, never been much of a gamer. I'm sure I'll make a foray at some point.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Technology itself can never be cringe.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Whippit said:


> I've had some OK, social experiences. I actually found an adult once to talk to, and we had a couple interests in common. woo. Also pretty dismal interaction, of course, usually with kids.
> 
> My secondary interest is exploring community spaces. I suppose even if I don't like them ultimately, I'm really interested from an anthropological level. My primary interest is creation. I spent like a month learning how to use a 3d design program to make my own avatar from scratch. I'm super interested in creating environments.
> 
> I've yet to try any games, never been much of a gamer. I'm sure I'll make a foray at some point.


Yeah I quit second life on first day because I walked around and realized it was just a glorified chat room, and there was no game involved or leveling up. Even the Harvard room seminar they had couldn't keep me in. Plus I made too many wizard jokes of "I put my hat and wizard robe on and cast..." durring the few hours being on there and hit up by cyber chat 24/7. Though I like my online D&D group but again it's some social skills but a group getting together to make believe a fantasy world and still level up.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

NIHM said:


> Somehow I became aware it might have come off like this. Play when you want to  @CountZero got me into it.


Hey it's the Neuralyzer from Men In Black.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Dunno, I don't use it. I think like with most tech things, how we use it will be cringe or no cringe rather than its function inherently. What's that about the mirror thing tho?


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Why would it be cringe? There are interesting and helpful applications of it in architecture, flight simulator for training, factory simulator to test the setup of the machines, etc.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> Dunno, I don't use it. I think like with most tech things, how we use it will be cringe or no cringe rather than its function inherently. What's that about the mirror thing tho?


So, the mirror thing... In the premier VR social app, VRChat, there is often a mirror in public spaces. Mirrors are actually high resource items, so they're used sparingly and are often togglable on and off per user. You will see groups of people sitting and staring in front of mirrors, often talking, sometimes not. The reasons for this phenomena are probably manifold, but some users really dislike it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Seems a bit "thinking machiney"

Feeling cute 
Might Butlerian Jihad later


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Seems a bit "thinking machiney"
> 
> Feeling cute
> Might Butlerian Jihad later


I assumed that ENTPs were by default Ixians.


----------

